# Since I am new here...



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Since I am new here, I wanted to introduce some of the fuzzier friends in my house! I currently have four dogs and two cats.

My real mama's boy, Little Man. He's an Australian Shepherd/Catahoula cross that I rescued from a lady giving away puppies in a parking lot:









This is Poppet, she was also a rescue from a parking lot. Unlike Little Man, who was fairly healthy, she was riddled with fleas and worms when I got her and so anemic that she could barely walk. She's my lucky little Poppy:









Yin, I rescued her from some people that there female had gotten pregnant, most of the litter had died and the mother was no longer feeding the last two of the litter. I took them and bottle raised them, there eyes weren't even open. This is her all grown up:









Yang, Yin's litter mate and brother. I couldn't find any pictures of him now that he's grown, but he's still one of my babies. So, for the sake of having a picture, here's one of him when I'd just rescued them at three weeks old (d'aaw, they grow up so fast):









And then my cats of the group. Also rescues, nursed from a bottle with their eyes barely open. Now fat and healthy. This one is Little Brother, who was helping me remodel my bathroom floor:









And Bobby, his litter mate, who was helping the dogs hog the bed that day and is best pals with Poppet. They like to wrestle with each other:









That's my menagerie, other than my newest additions, Crown and Jack, who are my Betta fish, rescued from the evil clutches of the Walmart Betta cups... They seem to be adjusting nicely!:









Despite the fact that Poppet seems to be wanting to have them as a snack. I thought I was going to have to worry about the cats, but nope! They couldn't care less!:









And that's all for my babies!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

It takes a lot of heart to rescue pets, good on you for that. Little Man's speckled-ey nose is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh wow they are all beautiful! Little Man's colouring is stunning! 

Good on you for adopting all your rescue pets,ours are all rescue's too. :-D


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

It does, I've worked with rescue organizations for a long time now. We've rescued a lot of dogs from the streets and found them wonderful forever homes. We even get a few Christmas cards every year from a few of them, letting us know how they are doing. While it's sad, it's also heartwarming and rewarding when there are happy endings.



haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> It takes a lot of heart to rescue pets, good on you for that. Little Man's speckled-ey nose is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!!!


Everyone always falls for the speckled nose and blue eyes, I tell you! I sure did!



Polkadot said:


> Oh wow they are all beautiful! Little Man's colouring is stunning!
> 
> Good on you for adopting all your rescue pets,ours are all rescue's too. :-D


That's great! It's always good to see pets that need rescuing find homes! 

And isn't he gorgeous? The woman that was giving away puppies told me that she was a breeder of Aussie's... Her neighbors Catahoula jumped the fence for this one and she didn't know what else to do other than give them away because she didn't want to take them to a shelter.

His colors really give away that she must have had some beautiful Aussie's! But he's built like a titan at a little over 80 lbs. now, so in comes the Cata!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He sure is gorgeous, I just want to smooch that nose.:-D


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

And he would greet you with a wild wagging tail and all of him in your lap. So smooch it away! lol


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I would love that! He sounds like my excitable dear dogs! They are SO smoochie (especially my beautiful little girl) & adorable! 
:BIGhappy:
Please give Little Man (and all your other dogs & cats) a big smooch each from me.
:BIGkissy:


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

He is, he loves people, even though most people freak out because of how large he is. He's not much of a kisser himself, but he likes to stick his wet nose in your ear and sniff... loves to give snuffles. But rarely ever will he actually lick. One of my favorite features about him, actually. lol

And I will definitely give some loves! And give your babies some hellos from me as well!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh thank you I will for sure! :thumbsup:

My 2 beautiful boy dogs Ned & Pete aren't so much into giving smooches either,they like cuddles & sitting on your lap much better instead,but my sweetie girl Maggie loves both,she's a crazy smoocher.She's classic! :mrgreen:


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Poppet and Yin are both notorious lickers... Is it a female thing? It must be. lol Yin is kind enough to save it for hands and chins. Poppet however, her favorite thing to do is to try to stick her tongue up your nose. UUUGH!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL! Yep,I think it must be a girl thing.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

They are beautiful kids and their stories are heartwarming. Rescues are the best!


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

That is definitely so, 2muttz. Thank you!


----------

